# Does lobby need to be fireproofed if egress stair leads to it?



## gnarkill283 (Jun 30, 2020)

Like the title says, I have a egress stair's exit door opening into a lobby. Does that lobby need the same fire rated enclosure as the stair?


----------



## steveray (Jun 30, 2020)

Look in 1028...

1028.1 General. Exits shall discharge directly to the exterior
of the building. The exit discharge shall be at grade or shall
provide a direct path of egress travel to grade. The exit discharge
shall not reenter a building. The combined use of
Exceptions 1 and 2 shall not exceed 50 percent of the number
and minimum width or required capacity of the required
exits.
Exceptions:
1. Not more than 50 percent of the number and minimum
width or required capacity of interior exit
stairways and ramps is permitted to egress through
areas on the level of discharge provided all of the
following conditions are met:
1.1. Discharge of interior exit stairways and
ramps shall be provided with a free and
unobstructed path of travel to an exterior
exit door and such exit is readily visible
and identifiable from the point of termination
of the enclosure.
1.2. The entire area of the level of exit discharge
is separated from areas below by


----------



## RLGA (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't know what code edition you're under, but the 2018 IBC, Section 1028.1, Exception 1, allows up to 50% of the exit stairways and ramps to discharge at the level of exit discharge provided that all four of the conditions provided are met:

Free and unobstructed path to an exterior exit that is readily visible.
The entire level of exit discharge is separated from any floor levels below with a fire-resistance rating equal to the stair enclosure.
The path from the stair to the exterior exit shall be sprinklered throughout. Areas of the level of exit discharge with access to the same path must either be sprinklered or separated from the path with fire barriers having a fire-resistance rating equal to the stair enclosure.
Exit stairs and exit access stairs that serve the same level and discharge at the same level must be separated by a distance of 30 feet but not less than 1/4 of the overall diagonal of the building.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2020)

gnarkill283 said:


> Like the title says, I have a egress stair's exit door opening into a lobby. Does that lobby need the same fire rated enclosure as the stair?




New or existing building ?


----------



## gnarkill283 (Jun 30, 2020)

New building. It is a ground floor lobby with no floors below and takes 50% of the occupants so therefore no fireproofing required in the lobby right?


----------



## RLGA (Jun 30, 2020)

gnarkill283 said:


> New building. It is a ground floor lobby with no floors below and takes 50% of the occupants so therefore no fireproofing required in the lobby right?


Is the entire first story (level of exit discharge) sprinklered? If so, then no additional fire-resistive assemblies are required.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2020)

RLGA said:


> Is the entire first story (level of exit discharge) sprinklered? If so, then no additional fire-resistive assemblies are required.



Ok I recognize 1028 now, been a few days

I am good 

Just to many words to read


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 30, 2020)

Truth is in the verbiage (smiling)


----------

